# [SR] Poziv u pomoc gento prevodiocima.

## Shedoks

Ovako, oformljena je grupa gentoo entuzijasta koji su odlucili da prevedu gentoo dokumentaciju. Za sad nas ima zvanicno 4 ili 5, ne znam tacnu cifru. 

Treba nam svako ko zna u toj meri englesko/srpski jezik i voljan je da pomogne da nam se obrati na:

jovanovicsanel et gmail tacka com

ili 

daniel1988 et gmail tacka com

----------

## Shedoks

Nije valjda da ni kog ne zanima da nam pomogne  :Sad: 

----------

## rdavl

Jel bi to mogla biti mjeshavina srpsko/hrvatsko/bosanskog?

Nevidim puno smisla u prevodjenju dokumentacije na srpski, pa na hrvatski, pa na bosanski, pa na crnogorski, pa na dalmatinski...

Svi razumjemo vechinu sovih jezika, zasho ne napraviti medjunardoni ( chitaj; balkanski ) projekt? pa prevedemo zajedno jednom, na mjesavinu ovih jezika...  :Smile: 

----------

## daniel1988

Iskazi svoju ideju ovde. Tamo se vode diskusije o prevodjenju GH-a.

poz

P.S. nemoj da ochekujes da ce prihvatiti ideju, glupo je procitati jednu stranicu na srpskom, drugu na boshnjackom, a neku trecu na hrvatskom. Jesu da su razlike male, ali ipak ih ima...

----------

## beli0135

Zdravo

Ja nisam noob linux user, ali jesam noob gentoo user. Medjutim, mogao bih da pomognem u slobodno vreme.

beli0135 at gmail tacka com

----------

## daniel1988

Meni za nedelju dana počinje fakultet (ETF BG) i sad nema šanse ništa ja da pomognem. Sebi sam nešto skockao u glavi da očistim godinu u junu, i ako se to desi (a hoće), GH biće preveden na srpski najkasnije do kraja sledećeg leta.

@beli0135: ako ne bude ništa sad od prevođenja, kontaktiraću te kad budem imao vremena da se uhvatim posla...

----------

## beli0135

OK.

Pozdrav iz brazila  :Smile: 

----------

## techcode

Imali nesto od svega ovoga? Sta bi sa faksom?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## daniel1988

 *techcode wrote:*   

> Imali nesto od svega ovoga? Sta bi sa faksom? 

 

Pa ocistio sam sad, pre nedelju dana i hocu da se odmorim! Ne vredi nesto preterano racunati na mene. 2. godina mi pocinje u ponedeljak, nove obaveze itd. Mozda i mogu nesto da pomognem, ali ne nesto preterano - ili da nadjem Gentooashe na faxu, pa da odradimo sve na brzaka...

Zakljucak: slabe vajde od prevodjenja

----------

## Lazarevac

Ima li kakvih novosti po ovom pitanju? Da li je ceo projekat volonterski ili postoji i neki $ponzor koji bi malo podrzao celu pricu?   :Smile: 

----------

## daniel1988

Nema 'leba vise od ovog... bar sto se mene tice. Prebacio sam se na Arch Linux sad, 3. godina sam na ETF-u (citaj gomila obaveza), smesi mi se neka praksa u IBM-u ovih dana, a i ne bi se ni upustao u ovakav posao bez 5-6 ljudi za koje znam da sigurno nece da odustanu dok se sve ne zavrsi...

Ne znam da li si citao sta sve treba da se prevede, posao nije nimalo naivan.

pozz

----------

## Lazarevac

Tako sam nazalost i mislio...   :Cool:   Guraj fax, a za prevod ce mozda da a mozda ne, jer ionako danas svi webmasteri uce engleski, sto i nije tako lose

----------

